# Der Blizzard Shop



## Xanodo (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Diablo 2 Zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab da mal ne frage zu dem Blizzard Shop, ich habe mir mal vor etlichen Jahren (dürfte schon so 7 Jahre her sein^^) Diablo 2 gekauft, hab es aber nur Offline gespielt, da ich damals noch kein Internet hatte. Im lauf der Zeit ist mir aber eine der 3 CDs kaputt gegangen, kann es seitdem leider nicht mehr installieren. Jetzt hab ich vor einiger Zeit erfahren, das man sich beim Blizzard Shop anmelden kann, dort nur seinen CD Key eintippt, und schon hat man das Spiel als legalen Download zur Verfügung. Kann jemand, der Erfahrungen mit dem Shop hat, das bestätigen? nicht das ich mich anmelde und im Endeffekt funzt es dann doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (19. Februar 2009)

man könnte sich auch das spiel ausleihen und die fehlende cd brennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^_^


----------



## wlfbck (19. Februar 2009)

Xanodo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Diablo 2 Zocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar funktioniert das, wieso sollte es nicht funktionieren? der service ist schließlich von blizzard^^


----------



## blaQmind (19. Februar 2009)

habs genauso gemacht mit dem shop aus selbigen grund
und hat toll funktioniert


----------



## Seph018 (20. Februar 2009)

Jop kann ich nur empfehlen! ^^ Mir gings genau wie dir .. geht auch bei Warcraft 3 und so, echt nett von Blizz


----------



## klossbruehe (20. Februar 2009)

Xanodo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Diablo 2 Zocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vor allem kann man dann einstellen, dass man bei Betas etc benachrichtigt wird, ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das besonders viel hilft, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------

